# Brand-Spanking New Website



## rgames (Jun 30, 2012)

After a month of brushing up (i.e. re-learning..) my web programming skills, my new website is finally live:

www.rgamesmusic.com

rgames


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Great looking website. Is that HTML5?

If you want some constructive criticism I'd personally prefer if:
- more text was shown by default on the services page, so that you didn't have to scroll after reading a couple of lines. 
- collections page contains a different font - would prefer if it was the same as on the other pages.
- why have a music player both under 'home' and under 'collections'? 

I had no idea you've done that many production music albums. Quite a range of styles. Well done


----------

